# Does anyone here study Hap Ki Do



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

as well? What do you think when comparing the two? I am a 5th Dan in Hap Ki Do, but have never really had any formal Ai Ki Do training. Myung Jae Nam was a 9th Dan in Hap Ki Do, but his style is very Ai Ki Do influenced! He said that he was a 6th Dan back in Korea, when he got beat by an Ai Ki Do 4th Dan! That is the day he changed his Hap Ki Do. I would LOVE to hear from ALL of you! Thanks in Advance! Peace...

http://home.rconnect.com/~simmudo/members.html 
http://www.masterssite.com/images/MtrArce.gif


----------



## Shogun (Dec 2, 2004)

They are so similar and different at the same time. 
what do you mean "beat"? street fight, NHB,sparring, randori.....?
I dont know if you are familiar with Jason Delucia, but he is a former UFC fighter who developed his Aikido for use in NHB as well as self defense, police,etc.


----------



## dosandojang (Dec 17, 2004)

Beat him in a challenge match. You can type in Myung Jae Nam on the net, and find out about their fight.


 And yes, I know who Jason is. Did you see Joe Slick destroy his knee in UFC Japan?


----------



## Paul B (Dec 28, 2004)

OK,since nothing else is going on,I'll bite. 

I have studied both Aikido and Hapkido,more Hapki than Aiki,though. The major differences are in...of course philosophy. 

Hapkido has no higher aim or claim of responsibility for the rest of humanity. It is definitely more jutsu than do. Some styles of Aikido are more "concerned" with self defense,but on the whole, Aikido is practiced with a notion of harmony and a search for better understanding ourselves and our uke through waza. It is not my aim to pigeon-hole Aikidoka as peacenics or hippies...but some Aikidoka are just that,and as a result their waza reflects this attitude. Which is fine by me.

I will still say that Aikido can be and is very effective when practiced in the proper mind set. My teacher wasn't very "fluffy" and it (of course) reflects in my general outlook. If you want an itemized comparison,ask away and I'll give it a shot. 

NOTICE....this is only my personal opinion and a very general one at that,if I caused offense in any way,I am truly sorry. It was not my intention.Have a great New Years!


----------

